# What Breed Should I Get?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a red belly right now and I dont like the aggression level of him that much. What piranha would I get the most aggression from so I can set up a new tank with a new p


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

What tank size are you planning on? 
My advise would to get a RRS or a Rhom, both very entertaining fish.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

im planning on a 55g, what are some behaviour habits of them?


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

go with a ruby red spilo then you can keep in a 55 gallon for life where a rhom will outgrow it within a couple years. ruby reds seem to be more finger chasers and mine hits food as soon as it hits the water.....awesome fish hope this helps


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If you're looking for an "aggressive" single fish, you're not gonna find it in a Pygocentrus.

Look to the Serrasalmus genus.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

SandNukka15 said:


> go with a ruby red spilo then you can keep in a 55 gallon for life where a rhom will outgrow it within a couple years. ruby reds seem to be more finger chasers and mine hits food as soon as it hits the water.....awesome fish hope this helps


Im guesssing a rhom would be fine for atleast 3-4 yrs.

agressive fish are hit and miss. piranha usually miss.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Usually can't go wrong...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Zanni I disagree. Sanchezi can be agressive but i would say yours was 1/10. I would think the rrs or mac would be more?

You should get a specific Species not Breed.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i would say go for an exodon paradox shoal. you can probably get 30 in there. there great to watch.
but if you really want a piranha. try and find an s. irritan or strawberry spilo, or a maculatus


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

shoal king said:


> i would say go for an exodon paradox shoal. you can probably get 30 in there. there great to watch.
> but if you really want a piranha. try and find an s. irritan or strawberry spilo, or a maculatus


He wont find an irritans. OP strawberry spilo is a ruby red spilo. You wont be able to google that and get nearly as much info.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Zanni I disagree. Sanchezi can be agressive but i would say yours was 1/10. I would think the rrs or mac would be more?
> 
> You should get a specific Species not Breed.


You would think but I know a lot of beast sanchezi's.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You should be able to find a few recent vids of Ruby Red Spilos and Gold Macs so that you can take a look and see if that's what you're looking for...


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Don't buy into the aggressiveness of a type for piranhas. I have seen wimps in about every type of P (the only ones I have not are P's that I have never seen in person). Look for individuals who display aggression, and pick accordingly. Also aggression can be incurable with techniques.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

You have to look at the individual fish and how they act. A spilo or mac would be good in a 55, a sanchezi or rhom would work, but having a sanchezi, I think a 55gal would be wasting a good sized tank on a small fish and as DW said a rhom would outgrow that. If you see yourself upgrading down the road I would definitely say rhom. Whatever you get, you have to look at the attitude of the individual fish, some species are generally more aggressive than others but at the end of the day it comes down to the individual specimen.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

well, basically i want a finger chasing fish so would a 55g be good? and where could i buy them because my pet store only carries red bellies


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

imanubnoob said:


> well, basically i want a finger chasing fish so would a 55g be good? and where could i buy them because my pet store only carries red bellies


Well the 55 can house a Spilo and are good finger chasers. 
Check with the sponsors they usually have some good stuff


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

hmmm also could you help me decide what set-up i should use with it? my first red belly i set up the tank with no suggestions and he isnt the best piranha. What kind of filter/filters should i buy, decorations, heaters etc


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

then go for a s. maculatus... most of the ones i have had have been finger chasers


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For a 55,40B I say sanchezi if you don't want to upgrade. If you go 75g you will have alot more options.

If you want a finger chaser I say buy a specific fish that is a finger chaser as if you just pickup the first one you see there is a good chance it won't be. See the fish in person how agressive it is and if you like it get it. If you order online see if you can get a vid or be sure to specifiy you want one that is a solid finger chaser. They won't nessisarily still be one for you but there is a better chance then with some random fish.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with Cluster... try to pick one that shows the signs you're looking for.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

im thinking to get a 55g with 3 or 4 wild red bellies but i need to get the 55g and i need to get better filtration/supplies and I have to figure out how to order online, gives no options for any of the provinces in canada


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

imanubnoob said:


> im thinking to get a 55g with 3 or 4 wild red bellies but i need to get the 55g and i need to get better filtration/supplies and I have to figure out how to order online, gives no options for any of the provinces in canada


55gal isnt the best tank size for red bellys. because of the 12" with. They prefer more and usually need more later on about a yr or so. If you do a solo fish the odds are it wont be a finger chaser its hit and miss.


----------

